# Isagenix, anyone tried it recently?



## kilgrosh (Apr 29, 2014)

A friend of mine recently started Isagenix and lost 20 lbs. in 90 days. He says he never exercised, just changed his diet. I'm interested in the program. Has anyone used Isagenix before? What were your results? 

I searched the forum and the only threads are from over 5 years ago. Also, the originator of the thread hasn't been on HT since 2009. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kilgrosh (Apr 29, 2014)

Just an update on my progress. I have been using Isagenix for 30 days now. O n Friday Aug. 8th, I weighed 184.4 pounds and measured 346 inches (total body measurement to include neck, arms, chest, abs, waist, butt, thighs, calves, and knees). On Saturday Sept. 6th, I weighed 178.8 pounds and measured 329.5 inches. *That's a total of 5.6 pounds and 16.5 inches in 30 days!* The 5.6 pounds might not seem like much but its the inches that I was going for. I replaced body fat with lean muscle. I have more energy than before and my workout recoveries are much shorter. Just wanted to share my accomplishment. Have a great day!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Never heard of it, but I have found most anything works as long as you're taking in less calories than you are expending.


----------



## kilgrosh (Apr 29, 2014)

True, as long as the calories you take in are good calories and have all the nutrients your body requires. A lot of our food supply no longer has the proper nutrients. 

I can send you some information about the program if you'd like. Just let me know.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

kilgrosh said:


> True, as long as the calories you take in are good calories and have all the nutrients your body requires. A lot of our food supply no longer has the proper nutrients.
> 
> I can send you some information about the program if you'd like. Just let me know.


Thanks but I've already lost 80 pounds in 18 months by changing my lifestyle - more protein, less carbs, almost no soda or bread. Also doing stretching exercises/light yoga and walking 5000+ steps a day. Still got a ways to go but I'm happy with the ~pound a week that I'm losing.


----------



## kilgrosh (Apr 29, 2014)

That's awesome mnn2501! Its amazing how changing your diet can have such huge effects. 5000+ steps? Whats that, like two miles of walking throughout the day? That's impressive especially if you work in an office type environment.


----------

